# Cuanto cobrar por un programa.



## thenot (Oct 22, 2010)

Hola amigos, realmente no supe donde poner esta pregunta.. en interfaces y programación no la puse por que según yo no es una pregunta para ello, y lo puse aquí por descarte. Si no tiene nada que ver con el foro mis disculpas.

Bueno ahora la consulta... Quisiera saber cuanto podría cobrar por hacer un programa completo para un taller automotriz, en donde habría registro de clientes, de trabajos, materiales, inventarios, facturación, etc..
Sacando mis cuentas pienso que para terminar este programa me tardaría al menos 1 mes, pero realmente no se cuanto cobrar por ello, primera vez que se me encarga un programa tan grande y no domino precios en esto..
Así que pido a quienes tienen experiencia que me guíen un poco, si son de Chile mejor aun, sino igual haciendo las conversiones a dolar tendré una idea mas o menos de cuanto cobrar.

Saludos y si no va aquí esta pregunta y tiene cabida la pregunta dentro del foro, pudiesen los moderadores cambiarla a donde corresponde.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 22, 2010)

El último programa que vendí de ese tipo (fue para un taller de chapa y pintura) lo cobré u$ 2200
Incluía el cálculo de comisión para los que habían intervenido en la reparación y la parte proporcional que debía pagar la persona en caso de que la companía no cubriera el 100%


----------



## thenot (Oct 22, 2010)

deberás que se esta esa información también... mañana tengo que ir a ver de que trata el programa completamente, las cuentas que tengo por ahora es lo que alcance a hablar por teléfono con la persona... y por lo del precio yo tenia mas o menos pensado la mitad de lo que me dices, lo sacaba por el tiempo en que demoraba, y como es un mes, entonces pensé en el sueldo de un programador por ello la mitad de lo que dices (igual en lo mas bajo que puede ganar un programador).

Gracias amigo por responder, si alguien tiene experiencia que lo exponga, para así poder tener mas claro cuanto cobrar.
Saludos!


----------



## Ramoncin1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Se cobra por precio hora. Un mes de trabajo a tiempo completo no deberia bajar de 4.000 dolares y un maximo de 8.000.

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta muchas otras cosas, como el grado de especialización y por supuesto el valor que le aporta a quien se lo haces, asi como su presupuesto.

Casi siempre se infravalora el esfuerzo realizado y tambien el esfuerzo futuro, esto es: Modificame , esto y lo otro, Solo quiero que hagas una cosas que vas a tardar un minuto en hacer (luego te lleva un mes) , el periodo de garantia , etc.


----------

